# appreciate comments



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

On Jack. He's 5+months and this is a 'natural' stance, not real stack.








Thanks


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Handsome lad....really!

What's he weigh?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not sure - taking him to scales tomorrow, but over 55lbs.
Thanks for your comment


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

May I have him? xD


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice Color, good pigment, nice expression, good bottom line, feet appear nice from what I can see.

Camera angle is a little off.


----------

